

Delight out of beta: 2 line of code to capture user interaction on iOS - thomaspun
http://www.delight.io?two-line-of-code

======
liveink
sweet! can't wait for the unity sdk to come out!

------
crumblan
Well done, lads, you've brought invasion of privacy to a whole new level.

